# Labor Day Weekend Plans--Your Input?



## thetrailboss (Aug 30, 2004)

The GF and I are now planning on heading up to my home in the NEK and are planning on doing some hiking up there.  This has not been a good summer in between the rain and bugs.

We are thinking the following:

1.  Moosilauke via Benton trail (north approach).  I did it in 2000 and it was a nice hike.  Anyone been up there lately?  

2.  Jefferson via Caps Ridge (I believe...) from parking lot in Jefferson Gap to the summit and back.  Short hike, but more elevation.  I did this in 1998 (I'm dating myself).  Have you done this lately?    

We did Lafayette on Memorial Day weekend and it was great.  NO bugs and good weather.  

Our big concern right now (crazy as it sounds):  

*How are the bugs and are the trails damaged from the rain?  

Thanks for your input!  *


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 30, 2004)

Jefferson via Caps Ridge is a *fun* hike. You won't have any issues of crossings and only the very beginning of the trail has some bog bridges and a bit of mud. Most of the trail is all on rock, above treeline, with some very enjoyable scrambles. The views are fantastic. As long as the clouds stay away this is an awesome hike.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 30, 2004)

Living in the Whites year round, I could call this summer, "The year with few bugs!" It's been the least amount of bugs I've experienced for the last 20 years.

Went up Moosilauke twice last year and bagged Mts Blue (4529'), Jim (4172"), and Watermomee (3940'). Added our names to the cannisters after 2 of the 3 bushwhacks. Love it and hope to do it again before the snow falls.

Just did Caps Ridge with Sky a couple of weeks ago. It was great!! A wonderful hike even in cloudy conditions. Best when no clouds, oh , the views!

Little trail damage, few bugs, and lot'sa views on a clear day, why be concerned. Enjoy your hike!


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 30, 2004)

On a good weather day,  Caps Ridge can't be beat!  I did it in June and the beginning section was a little muddy but nothing too terrible.  Bugs were nearly non-existant but we did have a brisk breeze to knock them down.   Bugs were really not that bad this year at all.   Not that I'm complaining :roll: 
Other nice hikes
1.  Mt Eisenhower via Edmands Path
2.  Mt. Garfield via the Grafield Trail
3.  Mt. Liberty via the Liberty Springs Trail
Enjoy!!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2004)

Did Jefferson via Caps Ridge 3 weeks ago and it was fabulous.  Take your time on the rockpile above the Cornice trail intersection and avoid the bloody shin I got.  It took us old guys about 2 1/2 - 3 hours to get to the top, so no problems.  The views on top are great on a clear day.......


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2004)

For Labor day weekend when crowds are near their worse, I like non-4k's or less used routes up popular peaks.

I like the Benton trail trip up Moosilauke, I'd nixed Jefferson via it's most popular route.  Other options:  Kinsmans from Route 116, Southern end of Franconia Ridge via Osseo,   Lafayette via Skookumchuck Trail, Mt. Martha, Shelbourne Moriah, Horn from northern end of Unknown Pond trail, Blueberry Mt. (west of Moosilauke), something VT maybe, Jay for Example for less crowds, Mansfield from Underhill State Park.


----------



## Tesno (Sep 3, 2004)

We are going up Monday night for the week. The crowds gone and hopfully we will have nice weather.


----------



## newjeep123 (Sep 3, 2004)

I went up Caps Ridge last Friday - a great hike but it was a little too hot that day.  Took us 5 hours round trip with about 1/2 hour on the top.
If you do the hike, look at the small round holes in the rocks at the first outlook.  Are those natural erosin or maybe grinding holes left by the Native Americans?


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 3, 2004)

> Are those natural erosin or maybe grinding holes left by the Native Americans?



I forget what they're called, but they were caused by melting glaciers during the last Ice Age.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 3, 2004)

Not Native American but natural. The potholes in the metamorphic granite rock are caused by glacial ice from the melting of torrential streams. This area has several which are a delight to observe. Heading back there again in just 2 days.
__________________
 Want to join us?!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for your input, everyone!    

We did hike Moosilauke on Saturday from the Benton trail, it was long, but the views were great considering that this was the only day this weekend that the clouds lifted enough.  Gray and cold in the NEK.  

Only two other cars at the lot.  About 30-50 people total for the DAY, which was small!  

Last time I was up there was in June 2000 and I was one of a handful of people up there and the only one on the Benton Trail.  Views were spectacular then, a bit cloudier this weekend.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 7, 2004)

Tesno, weekends will be busy until the last leaf falls & then it picks up again after 12/21.


----------

